# Pickle Fork MAKING A PFS MULE Slingshot



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Recent build is a PFS Mule slingshot
Mentioned some names in it hope this is OK And I'm sorry if I didn't get it right
Excellent frame
Hope you enjoy!





Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

nicely done I love it. :bowdown:


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice build Adam ! Well executed I just got one these bad boys from Monroe;-)


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Good work Adam, like the thicker palm swell layer. Nice!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Very Nice


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

Very nice looks comfortable to hold.


----------

